# Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 4, 2015)

```
<p>PhotoRumors has posted the prices of the Canon EOS 5DS, EOS 5DS R and EF 11-24 f/4L USM in Euro.</p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS 5DS: €3,499 (around $4,000 USD)</li>
<li>Canon EOS 5DS R (no low-pass filter): €3,699 (around $4,200 USD)</li>
<li>Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L USM: €2,999 (around $3,400 USD)</li>
</ul>
<p>I suspect the USD pricing will be directly the same as the Euro pricing, with the 5DS at $3499, the 5DS R at $3699 and the EF 11-24 f/4L USM at $2999. The rumoured pricing for the EF 11-24 f/4L USM has remained constant since <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/08/canon-ef-11-24-f2-8l-coming-cr1/" target="_blank">first being revealed in the summer</a>.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://photorumors.com/2015/02/04/canon-eos-5ds-and-ef-11-24mm-f4l-usm-prices-revealed/#ixzz3QnZZXC" target="_blank">PhotoRumors</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*

Lord I hope you are right. I tend to agree though. Once you factor out the extra retail costs in Europe, we should see something closer to $3500


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*

Seems kinda wonky that WITHOUT the low-pass filter it's more expensive. Don't they just put a regular piece of neutral optical glass in it's place to keep the sensor stack the same height? Or do they have to do something else that would increase costs?


----------



## Eldar (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*

If my performance hopes are fulfilled, I´m in


----------



## dancan (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*

Prices seem to absolutely OK, hope they remain in this range


----------



## davidcl0nel (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



Drizzt321 said:


> Seems kinda wonky that WITHOUT the low-pass filter it's more expensive. Don't they just put a regular piece of neutral optical glass in it's place to keep the sensor stack the same height? Or do they have to do something else that would increase costs?



It seems to be usual.
Search Nikon D800 and D800E - the E without filter is more expensive - and not "only" 200 bucks.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*

Here's their closest competitor price. Less than $3000. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=1062499&is=REG&Q=&A=details

I wonder how long people will have to wait to get news of RAW performance?


----------



## Nitroman (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*

Camera prices seem ok but that 11-24mm f4 is overly expensive.


----------



## justsomedude (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*

Lower than I was expecting (if real). Impressive performance for the cost, assuming that 50MP sensor is all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## RGF (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



Drizzt321 said:


> Seems kinda wonky that WITHOUT the low-pass filter it's more expensive. Don't they just put a regular piece of neutral optical glass in it's place to keep the sensor stack the same height? Or do they have to do something else that would increase costs?



Nikon did the same thing, higher price w/o the AA filter. Though I understand that they added an AA and then added something to optical cancel it - not sure if that is true, sounds kind of strange but strange things do happen.


----------



## candyman (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



Canon Rumors said:


> PhotoRumors has posted the prices of the Canon EOS 5DS, EOS 5DS R and EF 11-24 f/4L USM in Euro.
> 
> Canon EOS 5DS: €3,499 (around $4,000 USD)
> ................




I just wonder....would this cause the 5D MKIV price to move up? : 
For sure the 5D MK IV will adapt (_a lot of_) features of the 5DS (not the MP) and add some additional features...


----------



## Eldar (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*

When they are charging 3k$ for the 11-24 it is because it is a stellar performer. I would be a lot more skeptical if they priced it at 1500.


----------



## sulla (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*

Why the hell are Euro prices the same as US-Dollar prices, while the exchange rate is far off parity?
This policy really makes me sick.
Are Europeans just willing to pay more, or how come that producers get away with a 1:1 rate??


----------



## RGF (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



Eldar said:


> When they are charging 3k$ for the 11-24 it is because it is a stellar performer. I would be a lot more skeptical if they priced it at 1500.



Hope that is correct.


----------



## RGF (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



sulla said:


> Why the hell are Euro prices the same as US-Dollar prices, while the exchange rate is far off parity?
> This policy really makes me sick.
> Are Europeans just willing to pay more, or how come that producers get away with a 1:1 rate??



Cost of doing business in the region.

Why is a hotel room more in London, Paris, ... than in a small city?


----------



## jrista (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*

That's about what I expected. I'm actually a little surprised about the price of the R version, it's lower than I expected.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



sulla said:


> Why the hell are Euro prices the same as US-Dollar prices, while the exchange rate is far off parity?
> This policy really makes me sick.
> Are Europeans just willing to pay more, or how come that producers get away with a 1:1 rate??



Generally because there are a lot more taxes on imports sold in Europe, meanwhile in the USA you have to commit to your own personal welfare much more, things like health insurance and pension provisions cost far more in the USA than Europe. Not pro or against either system, just suggesting one reason for the seeming differences.


----------



## Joey (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



RGF said:


> sulla said:
> 
> 
> > Why the hell are Euro prices the same as US-Dollar prices, while the exchange rate is far off parity?
> ...


??? It's not significantly more expensive to do business in the Euro zone than in the USA. Or in the UK either, where the exhange rate is about $1.5 to the £ but the price will be about 1:1. It's invidious.


----------



## RobbieHat (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*

In and In. As a landscape photographer I like the camera and lens combination. Will obviously wait to see the reviews before jumping, but all signals point to go. I will switch my 5DMarkIII to primarily portraiture and wildlife set up and have all bases covered!


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> It's always funny how they charge more (everyone, Nikon, etc.) for the ones without AA filters even though the AA filter is actually one of the parts in a camera that can have some real cost to it. So they charge more for the models that cost less to make. ;D   8)


That's because we are the suckers who want that extra 1% out of our gear and we're dumb enough to pay for it  ;D


----------



## bitm2007 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



> Why the hell are Euro prices the same as US-Dollar prices, while the exchange rate is far off parity?
> This policy really makes me sick.
> Are Europeans just willing to pay more, or how come that producers get away with a 1:1 rate??



It's 1:1 before sales taxes, that are applied to the US-Dollar price on a region by region basis.


----------



## Joey (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



bitm2007 said:


> > Why the hell are Euro prices the same as US-Dollar prices, while the exchange rate is far off parity?
> > This policy really makes me sick.
> > Are Europeans just willing to pay more, or how come that producers get away with a 1:1 rate??
> 
> ...


How much are US sales taxes? 5%? 10%? I'm guessing they're not 25% anywhere - which is what they'd have to be to explain the discrepancy between US prices and EURO prices, or 50%, which is what they'd have to be to explain the discrepancy between US prices and UK prices.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



Joey said:


> bitm2007 said:
> 
> 
> > > Why the hell are Euro prices the same as US-Dollar prices, while the exchange rate is far off parity?
> ...



Sales taxes no one in America will pay on this camera like everything else when you order it online at Amazon, BHPhoto, Adorama, ebay, etc....


----------



## bcflood (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



PureClassA said:


> Joey said:
> 
> 
> > bitm2007 said:
> ...



Unless you are in Indiana, where Amazon sales are taxed


----------



## Orangutan (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



Drizzt321 said:


> Seems kinda wonky that WITHOUT the low-pass filter it's more expensive. Don't they just put a regular piece of neutral optical glass in it's place to keep the sensor stack the same height? Or do they have to do something else that would increase costs?



My speculation is that it's about service cost, not production cost: lack of low-pass will cause problems for amateurs, which generates support calls and returns. 


The extra cost will cause amateurs to think twice, and maybe buy the more general-purpose device.
If the amateur doesn't buy the lower-cost device, the $200 pays for the extra support costs.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



bcflood said:


> Unless you are in Indiana, where Amazon sales are taxed


Florida, too, and lots of other states. Amazon gave up fighting for no sales tax and now is working with the states to collect it :'(. Since they started taxing in Florida, B&H has gotten 100% of my Canon orders.


----------



## te1973 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*

3500,- Euro - too much for a semi pro camera for my taste.
most probably build for 150k actuations only.
i think i prefer 1dx in the same price region - build for 400k, 18mp still enough for landscapes....


----------



## Orangutan (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



te1973 said:


> 3500,- Euro - too much for a semi pro camera for my taste.
> most probably build for 150k actuations only.
> i think i prefer 1dx in the same price region - build for 400k, 18mp still enough for landscapes....



What, exactly, is "semi pro" about it? Pros are going to make lots of money using these. Lack of a 1D-class body does not, by any stretch of imagination, push a body out of the category of "pro."


----------



## Light_Pilgrim (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*

Really....cannot remember when I so excited about the camera. 5Ds for 3500 USD....if this is true, I am taking it


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



sulla said:


> Why the hell are Euro prices the same as US-Dollar prices, while the exchange rate is far off parity?
> This policy really makes me sick.
> Are Europeans just willing to pay more, or how come that producers get away with a 1:1 rate??



It's because the standard of living in Europe is so much higher  The U.S. will soon be a third-world country, but that's another subject entirely ;D

Seriously, though, I was expecting this body to be in the $4,000 to $4,500 USD range, so if this rumor holds true it's a pleasant surprise.


----------



## xps (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*

The first rumored prices (http://www.techtoyreviews.com/canon-5ds-image-leaked-price-tag-3800/) were not far away....

" ...the price of the Canon 5DS will be* $ 3800*, approximately 2,35968 rupees. Meanwhile Canon 5DS R version will cost *$ 4300*, approximately 2,67016 rupees...."


In my opinion, there is one BIG mistake in Mr. CRs posting.... the 4000$/4200$ will be 4000/4200 EURO (or something just a little bit lower). In Germany announced products are often priced $=€


----------



## xps (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



V8Beast said:


> It's because the standard of living in Europe is so much higher  The U.S. will soon be a third-world country, but that's another subject entirely ;D
> 
> _This is politically a little bit uncorrect _
> 
> ...


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



Orangutan said:


> te1973 said:
> 
> 
> > 3500,- Euro - too much for a semi pro camera for my taste.
> ...


So far Canon has classified the 5D series as semi-pro, so te1973 isn't wrong. To your point, however, there are lots of pros using Rebels, XXD, and 5D series bodies everyday to make a living.


----------



## HoodlessShooter (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*

Pricing is based on the expectations of demand generated at a particular price point. Canon knows that even though every 5Ds will cost them the same amount to produce they have different expectations of the market demand for different regions. The U.S./North America is a very large market, and you have a higher number of people with incomes that can support purchasing products in this price class. This basically means that as the price goes down in small amounts in U.S. the more people will likely purchase a 5Ds in greater numbers. This is demand elasticity. Incomes in Europe are generally lower which are often more than made up for with higher levels of social services, but that is another topic entirely. The result is that in Europe there is less demand-elasticity, which means that even if Canon lowers the price by a couple hundred dollars(Euros) they won’t generate that many more sales, so Canon is financially better off leaving the pricing higher in Europe and several other markets.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*

Suddenly the 5DIII looks like much better value !


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



mackguyver said:


> bcflood said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you are in Indiana, where Amazon sales are taxed
> ...



Well if the retailer is based in YOUR state...yeah. And places like Florida have gotten aggressive because they have no state income tax. Here in Louisiana, we have state income, sales, property (at the Parish level) and lots of Oil revenue. Less of a concern


----------



## rfdesigner (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*

In the UK all goods must be advertised WITH "taxes".. in our case it's call VAT (Value Added Tax) and it's a hefty 20%

If US prices are 20% less after exchange rates then it's just the VAT.

Of course.. there's always grey imports.

i.e.

official retailer:

http://www.jessops.com/online.store/categories/products/canon/eos-5d-mkiii-digital-slr-body-only-84404/show.html

grey import

http://www.hdewcameras.co.uk/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-body-961-p.asp

Both prices WITH VAT... just goes to show how much things are out of whack.


----------



## xps (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



HoodlessShooter said:


> Pricing is based on the expectations of demand generated at a particular price point. Canon knows that even though every 5Ds will cost them the same amount to produce they have different expectations of the market demand for different regions. The U.S./North America is a very large market, and you have a higher number of people with incomes that can support purchasing products in this price class. This basically means that as the price goes down in small amounts in U.S. the more people will likely purchase a 5Ds in greater numbers. This is demand elasticity. Incomes in Europe are generally lower which are often more than made up for with higher levels of social services, but that is another topic entirely. The result is that in Europe there is less demand-elasticity, which means that even if Canon lowers the price by a couple hundred dollars(Euros) they won’t generate that many more sales, so Canon is financially better off leaving the pricing higher in Europe and several other markets.


I agree....


----------



## Freddie (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



RGF said:


> sulla said:
> 
> 
> > Why the hell are Euro prices the same as US-Dollar prices, while the exchange rate is far off parity?
> ...


----------



## xps (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*

One remark:

Mr. CR writes on the front page of CR
http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/02/the-new-canon-products-coming-february-6-2015/#more-18540

Canon EOS 5DS: €3,499
Canon EOS 5DS R: €3,699

_He writes "€", not "$"_. Maybe the Us price will be cheaper - IF the leaked price comes from Europe.


----------



## bartoloman (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*

The prices for the bodies are reasonable, so count me in if it's true (I've been waiting long enough). The price for the 11-24 is for me to steep. Let's see if it's worth the extra buck.


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



sulla said:


> Why the hell are Euro prices the same as US-Dollar prices, while the exchange rate is far off parity?
> This policy really makes me sick.
> Are Europeans just willing to pay more, or how come that producers get away with a 1:1 rate??



Bet you that the brits pay more than the rest of Europe


----------



## donn (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*

...and it would be way more here in Norway! In Norway, though electronic devices costs more compared to other countries, we are very well protected by the consumer rights.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*

CR shouldn't have posted those USD conversions knowing they were totally wrong to start off with.

Someone needs to do a post-it note and hammer it into people's foreheads.

a) European prices include VAT which is atypically around 20%. No prices listed anywhere else include a sales tax, that is post sale added to the price everywhere else other than Europe / uk.
b) European consumer laws and rights are far more leaning to the consumer (cost of doing business is atypically higher) than in Canada or the united states. UK's are even more bizzare leaning towards the consumer (heck I don't even know why people even sell anything to people in the UK given how bizarre the rules are)

3500 Euro - 20% VAT = 2920 Euro = 3300 USD.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



rrcphoto said:


> CR shouldn't have posted those USD conversions knowing they were totally wrong to start off with.
> 
> Someone needs to do a post-it note and hammer it into people's foreheads.
> 
> ...



If that's true, then the price will be plenty competitive. 

I can see a lot of these selling for $3300 USD at launch and then coming down to D810 price over time.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*

The price elasticity argument is ficticious because Canon views Europe as a region based out of Holland. Pricing is based on purchasing power of retailers and in the UK for instance there is no retailers like B&H and Andorama and Canon margins for retailers are VERY slim. This however backfired when Jessops went bust as Canon lost its largest UK channel overnight (since partially re-opened) 
Gray imports are rife on Ebay UK and the price difference between the online retailers with high street shops (price no difference!) is huge, plus they pretty much stick together pricing equipment. If gray imports can pay landed import duties, shipping & charge regular VAT this underlines Canon are gouging European consumers something B&H can stop happening in the US due to purchasing power.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



PhotographyFirst said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > CR shouldn't have posted those USD conversions knowing they were totally wrong to start off with.
> ...



it should be. the 5D Mark III came out at 270,000 it just so happened that back in 2012 that was well over 3K USD. if it came out now, that would be around 2300 USD.

Rumor was that the 5Ds was around 400K yen, or around 3400 USD - which is seemingly lining up.


----------



## TMT (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



Sporgon said:


> Suddenly the 5DIII looks like much better value !


Seriously, I'll take two!


----------



## Machaon (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



sulla said:


> Why the hell are Euro prices the same as US-Dollar prices, while the exchange rate is far off parity?
> This policy really makes me sick.
> Are Europeans just willing to pay more, or how come that producers get away with a 1:1 rate??



It might have something to do with the incredibly generous European (or perhaps I should really say French!) labour rules, government taxes and welfare society. That way of life is paid for at the international trading post. 

I say that as an Australian: our market in electronics is consistently priced well above the US, and that in spite of Free Trade Agreements with both the US and Japan.

I should add that these prices also reflect the cost of maintaining a support infrastructure in small or expensive markets.


----------



## Machaon (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



mackguyver said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > What, exactly, is "semi pro" about it? Pros are going to make lots of money using these. Lack of a 1D-class body does not, by any stretch of imagination, push a body out of the category of "pro."
> ...



In other words, the term "semi-pro" is a brand, not a descriptor... someone needs to apply for a trademark. Semi-ProTM.


----------



## SwnSng (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*

At $3500 all i am waiting for is a good review before pulling the trigger. If it was 4k+ US I would have most likely waited until it dropped down in price unless of course it had reviews with descriptive words like "legendary", "heroic".


----------



## Machaon (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



candyman said:


> I just wonder....would this cause the 5D MKIV price to move up? :
> For sure the 5D MK IV will adapt (_a lot of_) features of the 5DS (not the MP) and add some additional features...



I expect that Canon is pitching these cameras to very different niches at a similar price point.

I anticipate that the 5DIV will be at a similar price point to the 5DIII when it first came out, maybe inflated a little. The price is invariant of the feature set: the features are loaded to compete at that point. If they were pitching the camera at a higher price point, I suspect it would be rebranded with some safe number between 1D and 5D...

Things are getting pretty competitive out there, there's alot of great features to roll down from the 1Dx, and likely some amazing innovations to replace them in the 1DxII (or whatever it is). There may even be a novel sensor on the way. So the 5DIV could well be an incredible camera at a similar price.


----------



## Sharp (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*

Guys, you are all talking about pricing -- which i must admit, is interesting -- but. Am i the only one that wonder what the top plate look like (single buttons for iso, exposure mode, etc / vs dual features per button) or i missed the photo of the top plate?

I have about 3K$ per year to invest on my gears, and i am not yet ready to change my 5D3 (+gps +grip) for a 5DS R, but i admit i am tempted. The TSE24 was my first choice before "that" news!


----------



## applecider (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*

1dx is a pro body, the 5,6 7D are semi pro. M and SL 1 are amateur

My definition: a 1DX can only be carried by a PRO all day long....

Anyone can carry an M. 


BTW the 1DX price especially at the ebay sites is really a deal, that if anything makes me think a refresh is sooner than later.


----------



## Orangutan (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



Machaon said:



> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...



In the post by te1973 it was used as a descriptor. The quote was


> 3500,- Euro - too much for a semi pro camera for my taste


. So there is some lack of features that would allow it to be described as "pro," as a 1DX would be. I'm curious: what are they?


----------



## Orangutan (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



applecider said:


> My definition: a 1DX can only be carried by a PRO all day long....



I'd be willing to bet 1000 quatloos that there are more true amateurs than pros who carry their 1DX all day long.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



Canon Rumors said:


> <p>PhotoRumors has posted the prices of the Canon EOS 5DS, EOS 5DS R and EF 11-24 f/4L USM in Euro.</p>
> <ul>
> <li>Canon EOS 5DS: €3,499 (around $4,000 USD)</li>
> <li>Canon EOS 5DS R (no low-pass filter): €3,699 (around $4,200 USD)</li>
> ...


These prices have to eventually drop because the Nikon competitors (D810 and 12-24/4) are much less expensive that Canon prices


----------



## Chapman Baxter (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



jeffa4444 said:


> The price elasticity argument is ficticious because Canon views Europe as a region based out of Holland. Pricing is based on purchasing power of retailers and in the UK for instance there is no retailers like B&H and Andorama and Canon margins for retailers are VERY slim. This however backfired when Jessops went bust as Canon lost its largest UK channel overnight (since partially re-opened)
> Gray imports are rife on Ebay UK and the price difference between the online retailers with high street shops (price no difference!) is huge, plus they pretty much stick together pricing equipment. If gray imports can pay landed import duties, shipping & charge regular VAT this underlines Canon are gouging European consumers something B&H can stop happening in the US due to purchasing power.



Grey imports from Hong Kong usually make it through UK customs without incurring VAT or, if the goods do happen to receive the attention of customs, the VAT is greatly reduced because most of the big HK retailers understate the value. Someone Who Isn't Me (SWIM) ordered a 6D at a cost of about £1,200 and the (well known) retailer fraudulently stated the price on the import paperwork as about £300. This retailer promises to refund to the customer any additional charges incurred so even if they had to fulfil that promise on the 6D, it would have cost them only £60. SWIM recommends avoiding HK retailers who send the goods by DHL, Fedex, etc. because they are much more diligent about customs processing. National postal services including Royal Mail are rarely interested in going through this extra hassle.

On a separate note, Tamron, Sigma etc. do not convert their dollar prices to pound prices on a 1:1 basis. Canon UK usually does. So the evidence does suggest that Canon is indeed milking UK consumers who buy through official channels.


----------



## dolina (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*

To put the rumored pricing of the 5DS R in perspective the medium format 40MP Pentax 645D sells for $4,500.



Canon Rumors said:


> <p>PhotoRumors has posted the prices of the Canon EOS 5DS, EOS 5DS R and EF 11-24 f/4L USM in Euro.</p>
> <ul>
> <li>Canon EOS 5DS: €3,499 (around $4,000 USD)</li>
> <li>Canon EOS 5DS R (no low-pass filter): €3,699 (around $4,200 USD)</li>
> ...


----------



## te1973 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*

guys - when I complained about 'only semi-pro level' I am referring to durability and building strength.
Featurewise it is quite OK and of course pro-level.
But if I really spend that much money I expect something like 1D durabilty (300k-400k).
I don't have a good feeling spending so much money and the body is only build for half the durabilty like the 1D somethings.


----------



## dufflover (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*

You have to do some pretty bad/stupid/brainfade/very-rare-unexpcted things to break eve the more bodies.

The pricing may be high compared to Nikon but given how long it has been between the D800 high MP body to this, I think it will "work" in that the people who would buy this camera are those who have been waiting all this while for the Canon high MP body; the ones willing to pay more to stay in the Canon system. As in most (obviously not "all") people who would choose the lower priced D810 and 14-24 already did so ages ago, probably


----------



## tizianof (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



sulla said:


> Why the hell are Euro prices the same as US-Dollar prices, while the exchange rate is far off parity?
> This policy really makes me sick.
> Are Europeans just willing to pay more, or how come that producers get away with a 1:1 rate??


Consider that american prices are generally "plus taxes", european prices are "IVA/TVA included". 
So 3499 euro means around € 2900+taxes. Not so different...


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



dufflover said:


> You have to do some pretty bad/stupid/brainfade/very-rare-unexpcted things to break eve the more bodies.
> 
> The pricing may be high compared to Nikon but given how long it has been between the D800 high MP body to this, I think it will "work" in that the people who would buy this camera are those who have been waiting all this while for the Canon high MP body; the ones willing to pay more to stay in the Canon system. As in most (obviously not "all") people who would choose the lower priced D810 and 14-24 already did so ages ago, probably



I think he's talking durability vs things breaking. The Pro range have a longer shutter life for instance. If you pay 3-4K for a body, thus placing it firmly in the higher end of dSLR products, should it not have a shelf-life to match?


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



Orangutan said:


> applecider said:
> 
> 
> > My definition: a 1DX can only be carried by a PRO all day long....
> ...



+1


----------



## moreorless (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



dufflover said:


> The pricing may be high compared to Nikon but given how long it has been between the D800 high MP body to this, I think it will "work" in that the people who would buy this camera are those who have been waiting all this while for the Canon high MP body; the ones willing to pay more to stay in the Canon system. As in most (obviously not "all") people who would choose the lower priced D810 and 14-24 already did so ages ago, probably



That would be my guess as well, your talking $1000 more than the D810 at the moment but if you own 2-3 or more high end lenses then selling up really isn't going to save you a great deal or money if any.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*

The Canon 5D MKIII body averagely across Germany is currently retailing for € 2449. That makes the 5DS at € 1000 more or 42% more expensive thats a big hike. 
The Sony A7R / A7S are well south of the 5D MKIII in pricing so Canon are really pushing the price limits at a time DSLR camera sales are falling.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



jeffa4444 said:


> The Canon 5D MKIII body averagely across Germany is currently retailing for € 2449. That makes the 5DS at € 1000 more or 42% more expensive thats a big hike.
> The Sony A7R / A7S are well south of the 5D MKIII in pricing so Canon are really pushing the price limits at a time DSLR camera sales are falling.



I think they have priced it as such because they don't forecast selling that many compared with the other FF cameras. It's niche: if you want is so bad you're gonna have to pay the extra for it. 

It's exactly the same camera, pretty much, as the immensely successful 5DIII, except for the sensor, so Canon don't have vast resources tied up in the tooling of it.

They are saying "take it or leave it".


----------



## lintoni (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



Sporgon said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > The Canon 5D MKIII body averagely across Germany is currently retailing for € 2449. That makes the 5DS at € 1000 more or 42% more expensive thats a big hike.
> ...


It's interesting that Canon seems to be pushing the 5D3 "brand" - the lookalike 7D2, these new bodies...


----------



## Orangutan (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



te1973 said:


> guys - when I complained about 'only semi-pro level' I am referring to durability and building strength.
> Featurewise it is quite OK and of course pro-level.
> But if I really spend that much money I expect something like 1D durabilty (300k-400k).
> I don't have a good feeling spending so much money and the body is only build for half the durabilty like the 1D somethings.



That makes sense. However, you can buy two new 5-series cameras for the price of a single new 1-series camera, yielding the same number of shutter cycles. Or just get the 5-series shutter replaced for a few quid.

I accept the durability argument as regards harsh weather and abuse (e.g. war journalism); aside from that, it's much less expensive to buy a 5-series (or less) and repair or replace it when needed.

Cheers.


----------



## davidcl0nel (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Euro Pricing for EOS 5DS, 5DS R & EF 11-24 f/4L Revealed*



Chapman Baxter said:


> Someone Who Isn't Me (SWIM) ordered a 6D at a cost of about £1,200 and the (well known) retailer fraudulently stated the price on the import paperwork as about £300.



Your customs guys seems to be very kind...
In Germany the price on the import print usually don't count anything, if the custom guy disbelieve it. Then you get a mail, you have to come to the customs and show the invoice of this 300whatever. If you haven't or only have a real invoice of the complete price, you have to pay the whole price - and the custom price isnt the problem, its the sales tax, currently 19%.
And all that in mind an import isn't as good as it looks like.
I was in Hongkong and Tokyo 2013, and see the prices there. (the displayed price, didn't ask for any discount)... If I add the ~20%, I got about max 10% cheaper than the amazon.de price - and then I dont risk anything, no warranty etc.


----------

